# Trying to activate GIMP



## Doyle Saylor (Nov 9, 2007)

I had GIMP up and running but after installing Leopard but GIMP quits after trying to load font caches. What do I do to get it to run again? I have tried downloading GIMP again to re-install but it seems not to 'install' when I do this.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

did you make sure that you installed x11 with leopard? the gimp must have that to run.

never mind, a quick google showed that the gimp is not compatible with leopard due to some very low level changes of the os. but i did find this post which may get you going until the gimp has been updated.


----------



## Doyle Saylor (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks sinclair_tm!
I did make sure x11 was installed. The older OS Gimp install taught me that. But the Leopard info is invaluable. 
Doyle


----------



## Doyle Saylor (Nov 9, 2007)

The aquagimp mentioned in the blog you sent me to is a version for intel, and I'm using the old g5 processors. So I can't open aquagimp because of a bad cpu issue. The note from this blog does tell me that x11 has been altered to a full unix version which cuts the gimp app off. Bummer. I was thinking can I remove the current x11 and put in the old x11 to get gimp to run?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i doubt it as its just a gui for the core (os x), and its the difference in the core that is keeping gimp from working. so you need to wait until its been updated. its a pain for me too, as its what i use.


----------



## Doyle Saylor (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, at least sharing the pain makes it less painful. Funny that. Anyhow gotta wait, then gotta wait.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

hey there, found this blog that may be able to solve the gimp issues with leopard. i haven't had the time to test it, but if you do, let us know if it works.


----------



## Doyle Saylor (Nov 9, 2007)

Wonderful. I'll test this tomorrow. I'll pass the word back if it works. You have done really well my friend!


----------

